# what new shit should I learn



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

need to have my list of goals set for next year. so far I am able to do nothing. flat 180s, 50-50's, backside boardslides unsteezy and noobish, and I'm comfy hitting jumps up to about 40 feet. I want to do everything, give me a list of reasonable goals because I don't know what to do next :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

you're able to do nothing, but you're hitting 40 footers? sounds like your only problem is failure to commit.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Firm up your rail tricks? Learn to grab and spin off of those 40 footers? Take everything you know already and learn it switch? Honestly, just go ride. No one can tell you how you want to progress except yourself.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

rodeo it.. master with steez.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

NWBoarder is right. Snowboarding is so mcuh fun cos there is no real stress in progression. As long as u have fun on the slopes, you go home everyday feeling like a winner. Feel free to entirely ignore this post but my 2 cents are:

a) You MAY WISH to avoid going down the path of going for sheer scale (40 Footers) because all you need is more speed (which is easy, just point it) instead of developing some technical skills to complement it.

b) You MAY WISH to add some more variation by going from 180s to 360s on Flatground. Bring your Flatground 180s to small jumps. Learn to tail and nose press, back and front board onto jibs (all the basic tricks really).

c) You MAY WISH to do everything you already can, but switch.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

In this order:

50-50, frontside and backside. Boards front and backside. Lips front and backside. Repeat switch.

Bonus: Move on to front and back tail and nose slides Use a balance shift from board to learn nose slide. If you find the balance naturally, start shifting the other way to dial in your blunt (from your board slide) and nose blunt (from lip). Once you can do them easily by shifting, move to scoring them directly off the ollie. Then learn your 180's off for 50-50's (switch after), 270's off all the slides, then 180 on, 270 on.

Airs:

1's front, back, cab, switch back. These are the foundation for everything. Learning 3's is hard if you don't know all of these so make sure you can do all of these.

Learn the 6 most basic grabs, indy, mute first, then melon, stalefish, nose and tail. Learn the indy nosebone and tweaked mute before you learn the nose and tail. It will help you score it more easily.

IMO, these are the most basic things you can learn to open up the way to more advanced freestyle riding. But do whatever is most fun, because if you don't, you'll want to quit.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

get comfortable with 15ft jumps, those will be your friends and funnest jumps when you start learning tricks. Try not to just go for the 40ft tables if there are rails next to them, take the rails. if you learn rail tricks like boardslides it will help with jumps for getting you board straight for the landing. find a hit-run and that'll be your fav


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> In this order:
> 
> 50-50, frontside and backside. Boards front and backside. Lips front and backside. Repeat switch.
> 
> ...


Now this is :thumbsup: Thanks man, I wasn't really sure where to start to increase my bag of tricks. I was gonna go straight to threes but big 180's look really cool so I'll learn those.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

1's are used almost everywhere in freestyle riding, either themselves or as the basis for bigger spins. I strongly think everyone should do what is most fun to them and not follow a specific regiment, but without having 1's down solidly, it's going to be hard to progress without them.

Learning every jib front and backside is also hugely important in terms of building a foundation for complex stuff.

The best place, IMO to get your 1's on lock are side hits, small roller type features and the moguls. Now, some resorts will have a no air allowed in the mogul field, but this is where I learned my 180's. If you can throw a big, lofty backside 1 and stomp it without worrying about landing in between or on top of the next mogul, you'll dial it in very quickly.

The moguls kick ass because you land a backside 1 blind, look foward then throw a front 1 right off the next hit and you kind of start to get the feeling of a 360. Just make SURE there is no one in front of you and make sure there aren't ski patrol around. You can literally 180 your way down the mogul run and get so much practice in.


----------

